# H:Orks W: Cash/vodka/SW



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

I am trading/selling my ork army to help towards my SW army. The wife wont let me spend money this side of christmas :headbutt:

A lot has already gone to a friend of mine, but there is obviously no point telling you what I no longer have.
I am looking for cash via paypal, or trade for spacewolves, or compatible vanilla marine units. Pref unpainted.
I have,,,,,
62 boys, 59 of which are slugga's 2 big shootas and 1 ML.
9 Nobs, 1 with a scratchbuilt waagh banner.
A painboy and grot orderly (metal)
8 lootas
8 burn boys +mek with kustom megablasta.
Big mek with shock attakk gun. Missing the little grot off the base. (metal)
Ghazgkull mag uruk thraka (metal) love this model.
3 warbikers
5 deffkoptas Aobr converted too twin linked big shootas.
1 trukk
1 battlewagon, comes apart, see photo.
And a grot mob, one of the grots arms has gone missing. Includes the pictured runtherd.
I think thats everything I have left now.
If you need more/better pictures, let me know.
Pictures to follow below.
Oh, and none of them have been based yet. Some have gravel applied, but thats it.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

The ram comes off as well, I forgot to do that for the picture.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Please note, I did not paint or convert the deffkoptas.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is a selection of the boys up closer.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I git vodka


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll would like to purchase all but the following:
Ghazgkull Thraka
The five deffkoptas.
3x warbikers
Nob Squad & painboy


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> I git vodka


Pour me a glass my good man! :biggrin:

Crabpuff is now the proud owner of the majority of the aforementioned green skins.
Still available are,,

Ghazkull
5x deffkoptas
9x nobs +waagh banner
Painboy with grot orderly.
And the bikers.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

How much would you want for the bikers? and maybe the nobs


----------

